
Show HN: How much will cost to make your next Cafe Racer? - alchaest
https://wwww.howmuchtomakeacaferacer.com/?ref=hackernews
======
chupa-chups
The URL is defective, it should be

[https://www.howmuchtomakeacaferacer.com/?ref=hackernews](https://www.howmuchtomakeacaferacer.com/?ref=hackernews)

~~~
alchaest
Thanks!

